# Absatz nach h1,h2, usw. entfernen



## hammer12 (28. Juli 2004)

Wie kann ich nach den HTML tags <h1> und den anderen Überschriften OHNE Absatz bzw. mit einfachem <br> weiterschreiben?


----------



## Quaese (28. Juli 2004)

Hi,

Du könntest diese Elemente *inline* definieren.

```
h1{ display: inline;}
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------



## hammer12 (28. Juli 2004)

Hat geklappt. Vielen Dank.


----------

